# Hi there!



## OneManOrchestra (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello all,

This is my first post, so let me introduce myself. I'm Carsten Altena, live in The Netherlands and mostly do string arrangements for bands, artists and producers. Also did a couple of short movies and just finished my first game sound track. Been making music with computers since 1990's and started on an Amiga 500 running OctaMED. A lot has happened since then...

I mainly use Vienna Symphonic Libraries, I like my libraries "dry".

You can check out some of my work, a lot of it is 100% virtual instruments: onemanorchestra DOT com

Cheers,

Carsten


----------



## JPQ (Apr 19, 2017)

I started Amiga 500+ and Octamed. i mean more serious ways i made some music tests with even with Commodore 64. i discontinued amiga music use i think 2006-2008. Money,room,virtual orchestra reasons wanted know more software side. my main orchestral stuff is currentlly also VSL.


----------



## Rowy (Apr 24, 2017)

Greetings to you, Carsten, from the Netherlands (Brabant). I saw the name of your domain and it remembered me of the one man orchestra street artist 'Nikkelen Nelis'


----------



## Yardood (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey Carsten, I enjoyed the music in your website, the strings in the fourth song of "Intimate String" are amazingly written.


----------



## OneManOrchestra (Nov 19, 2019)

Hey Yardood, Rowy, JPQ! 2 years have passed since I visited this forum again... life got really, really busy all of a sudden! But i'm back. Thanks everyone for the replies and the nice words.


----------



## OneManOrchestra (Nov 19, 2019)

Yardood said:


> Hey Carsten, I enjoyed the music in your website, the strings in the fourth song of "Intimate String" are amazingly written.



That fourth song is by the band Lorrainville, the song is called "Lost Without You". It's on Spotify and other channels.


----------

